# Anyone here run the Tatshenshini?



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

st2eelpot said:


> Thoughts? Pointers?



Yeah,invite me. My crew has been talkin about it for some years....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I have some friends that have run it. The photos were incredible, spectacular scenery (I mean unbelievable), and when else are you going to get to boat with glaciers and icebergs? It's an expedition, that's for sure, and not big whitewater (Class III tops, and not many), and pretty much like winter boating even in the summer (weather dependent of course). 

One of them used to have a website that was a photo journal, but I can't find it now. If you want more information, let me know and I'll see if they're interested in chatting. If you like remote expeditions, you'll probably like the Tat, I don't think opportunities like that come along very often. Getting the permit is one thing, getting a group of people together that can/will do it is another.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

yes. its good. you should just call me first.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Ihowemt- I would absolutely love to chat with your friend about this river. I think I would rather run the Tat vs. spending more time on the Zam due to the whole- when is this opportunity going to arrive again perspective. I can buy a plane ticket and fly to the Zam much more easily than getting another invite on the Tat. 

Now, I just have to convince my girlfriend that the whole Africa trip I had convinced her to do? Yeah, just kidding. We need to do this one instead.

Thanks all!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

This is not a whitewater trip, but does take good river sense for safety.

Inland weather is generally good, but as you get closer to the ocean, it’s usually wet and cold.

We paid $1100 per person for an eight person trip with minimal gear rental, $3300 for the flight out alone.

Two summers ago several July trips couldn’t enter Alsek Lake due to the wall of icebergs. I think there’s been a trend for years of lower river flow which doesn’t open a channel into the lake.

The published guide is wrong as far as takeout logistics. You need to arrange a ATV shuttle to the airstrip, since the river channel close by isn’t flowing.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I"m guessing you are monitoring the Utahrafters group. Here is a bit of info provided on the site from Jerry Malloy. Apparently, there is more stuff in the files section. 

AW Info page: American Whitewater - NWRI - Tatshenshini 2. Dalton Post to Alsek (Dry Bay)

Guidebooks: Cloudburst Productions

2007 trip w/ links: Tatshenshini 2007

2008 trip photos: Picasa Web Albums - Karrie Jo

Bunch of Tat bookmarks: bbing's tatshenshini Bookmarks on Delicious

On bears & pepper spray : Alaska is the magazine of Life on the Last Frontier - Bear Spray, Your Best Defense - Alaska Sportsman

Old Sierra Club trip blog: No river wilder - Tatshenshini River, Yukon | Sierra | Find Articles at BNET

Picture gallery: Tatshenshini River


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

st2eelpot said:


> Buddy of mine just got a permit to run the Tatshenshini (Yukon stuff- Canada launch, Alaska take out) the end of August. I'd never heard of it but have been invited. Has anyone done it? Thoughts? Pointers?
> 
> I have to decide between this or playing on the Zam for a few months.
> 
> Happy New Year!


 Go, we did it cold turkey in the mid 70's with map and compass ( for distance and position) in hopes of running it commercialy, camped basically where we wanted too. We pooped in pairs, especially at night, one for a look out with a rifle for sneaky bears. Very, very, very majestic. Happy New Year!


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

We may have room on the permit. I forget the exact date for the launch, though it's 23 Aug or 24 of Aug. Take out is 3 Sept. Fly out of drydock on 4 Sept. back to Haines. Trip estimate is $1200 per person- includes everything once you step foot out of the car or off the plane in Haines, AK. Much of the logistics have already been outlined.

I am not the TL, though he isn't on the buzz. PM me if interested. He wants $150 deposit by 18 Jan if you're on the trip. 

Cheers!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

the cost seems reasonable, very similar to my last two trips. the slough at drybay will be impossible to enter, requiring help from the locals in shuttling the boats and gear back to the landing strip. be careful of the brown bears at the take out. 

this river has it all---other than serious whitewater. my favorite trip of all time, even more special than the gc, because of it's wilderness feel.

kb


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I was looking on the NPS permit site and it said permits are issued on the basis of a waiting list. Anyone know how long you have to wait?


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Not a ton to add other than the Tat is a great trip. I did it in July of 2006. One day of class 3-3+ and then hundreds of miles of ultra-scenic class 1-2. Even in July it was not warm. Definitely take your girlfriend. If she's moderately tough it's an awesome girlfriend trip.

The hikes are fantastic. Don't miss the Walker Glacier hike.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah we're looking into the private campsite with landing strip 200 yards from the river (and heated cabins, ATV's for hauling gear, shower, etc.). Supposedly a mile upstream of the public/normal take out. We don't feel like shuttling the gear 1/2 mile. 

Thanks for all the suggestion and info about this river everyone! Hootie Hoo!

As far as the waiting list, some ppl have mentioned to me to expect up to a 5 year wait. However, my buddy just applied last year and got on for this year's trip. They issue 40 permits a year.


----------



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

I have done it two times. Both in mid July.Some things to think about: 
You can't fly directly into Haines from the states. We flew into Juneau and then took the ferry to Haines. You need to give yourself time to do this because the ferry only runs once a day. Think about flying in one day and taking the ferry the next. This will be the same on the return end also! Last trip the ferry was broken down and we couldn't go to Haines the day we planned. The permit is for your take out day so you would only lose time at the end. 
Think about mailing stuff to the post office in Haines. With travel issues these days... you know what i mean. Bring rubber boots and rain gear. Goretex is NOT waterproof! Have a good tent, read up about bear country, seen lots there. They are big there and we had seen some really pissed off critters around. Be ready and I don't mean with guns. The Canadians don't like Americans with guns. Did I mention you cross customs on the way?
A book I have is "The complete guide to the Tatshenshini River" By Russ Lyman, Joe Ordonez, Mike Speaks.

It is something you should do. You will be amazed. Convince your significant other to go also. I am on the waiting list also to do the Alsek hopefully. Been on 2-3 years now. Down to like 168 of 252.

If you meet an old gentleman there named Nels Neemi, tell him Scooter says hello.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Fully conditioned GoreTex works just fine from my experiences in AK--so far. Been rained on for several days almost continuous with not one drop of water seeping through my GoreTex shell materials. This includes several Tat trips and Nizina, Chitna and Copper trips. 

Chota makes the best all around wading boot I've ever used--beats the GoodYear hands down. Still have the ones from a '01 Tat trip and they are like new after a couple of dozen trips.


----------



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

How do you or what is fully conditioned GoreTex?

Thanks



wildh2onriver said:


> Fully conditioned GoreTex works just fine from my experiences in AK--so far. Been rained on for several days almost continuous with not one drop of water seeping through my GoreTex shell materials. This includes several Tat trips and Nizina, Chitna and Copper trips.
> 
> Chota makes the best all around wading boot I've ever used--beats the GoodYear hands down. Still have the ones from a '01 Tat trip and they are like new after a couple of dozen trips.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Use the Nickwax goretex wash and re-conditioner products. I've used this prior to every Alaska trip on my Arctyrx rain pants and parka. Also, my tent is a Bibler, single wall goretex like material--never had any problem with water.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*Easy choice?*

Are you out of your mind? You can do the Tat when you're 80 years old, it's FLAT. You will only be able to kill it on the Zambezi or the White Nile while you are young. Get your head screwed on straight and go to Africa for crying out loud. You're gonna sit on your cold ass for however many days that junk flat water flows for bored out of your mind. Have you not ever seen a mountain before or something? Just drive through the Tetons and you will get the whole Tat experience from the comforts of your car. Flatwater rafting is boring as hell, even if it is amazingly beautiful mountains. You have to go to Africa while your are in good paddling shape.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I think my man steel is going to hit some of the other AK gnar while he is there crap (can I call you crap?) and he already hit the zam so lighten up.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you ignorant or just full of crap, crap? While you're young you might wanna try absorbing wisdom and experience before excreting verbal crap.

The Tat/Alsek isn't about the whitewater play boating. 






craporadon said:


> Are you out of your mind? You can do the Tat when you're 80 years old, it's FLAT. You will only be able to kill it on the Zambezi or the White Nile while you are young. Get your head screwed on straight and go to Africa for crying out loud. You're gonna sit on your cold ass for however many days that junk flat water flows for bored out of your mind. Have you not ever seen a mountain before or something? Just drive through the Tetons and you will get the whole Tat experience from the comforts of your car. Flatwater rafting is boring as hell, even if it is amazingly beautiful mountains. You have to go to Africa while your are in good paddling shape.


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

Kids these days! "Let's see, should I go play on the Zambezi in Africa or float the Tat in Alaska" You're a lucky man, dude! As a side, Tat is one of the best things this old man's gotten to do. Have fun either way


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, you can call me crap, and yes I spew crap. I stand by the fact that this guy should go kill it on the hard stuff while he can, Cali, Uganda, Norway, Mexico, the Possibly Mildly Overrated Costa Extravaganza, etc. Next thing he knows he's too old to do anything BUT the Tat. It happens quicker than you think. I have no doubt the Tat is incredible, but beware of this in AK, Anti Depressants - Teton Gravity Research Forums.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Top 10 Whitewater Rafting - Travel - National Geographic

The Tat is #1 by National Geographic, Zambezi #10, FWIW


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweet. Well, we're on the Tat trip. 
I may still be able to work on the Zam for a couple of months too. Awaiting word back on the second part.

Hootie Hoo!


----------

